# Mastermind vs PC



## Anton1223 (19. Nov 2011)

Hi,
ich versuche zur Zeit ein Mastermind zu entwickeln. Das läuft bisher auch ganz gut, nur suche ich gerade 3 algorithmen um die verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsgrade des PCs darzustellen.
Damit sei gemeint, dass ich einen geheimen Farbcode setze, welchen der PC erraten soll.
Gibt es ein paar sinnvolle Algorithmen dazu?

Grüße Anton


----------



## Gast2 (19. Nov 2011)

Schwierigkeitsgrad 1:
Der PC bestimmt zufällig 4 Farben, und das jede Runde.

Schwierigkeitsgrad 2:
Irgendwas zwischen 1 und 3. Vielleicht näher Richtung 3, aber nicht alle Möglichkeiten ausschließen.

Schwierigkeitsgrad 3:
Zunächst setzt der PC z.b. alle Farben auf Rot. Danach bekommt der PC die Mitteilung wie viele der Stifte die richtige Farbe hatten und wie viele richtig positioniert waren. Anhand von dem Wissen lassen sich viele Möglichkeiten ausschließen. Der PC wählt dann eine belieibige übrig gebliebene Kombination, schließt dann wieder aus, usw.
So lässt sich nen klassisches Mastermind in maximal 6 Schritten lösen. Dann gewinnt der PC halt immer


----------



## anton1223 (19. Nov 2011)

Hi
ersmal vielen Dank für deinen Beitrag
Das erste hört sich recht logisch an.

Gibts für das 3te irgend eine mathematische Formel oder irgend ein Name, nach dem ich mich weiter erkundigen kann?

Grüße Anton


----------



## Opi3 (19. Nov 2011)

...
Opi3


----------

